# Peerless Screw Worm Killer



## dfgode (Jan 8, 2010)

My great grandfather, L. C. Gibson, manufactured Peerless Screw Worm Killer 
 (for livestock), Peerless Fly Killer and Peerless Liniment from his Central Drug Store in Jourdanton, Texas from about 1911 to about 1945.  Family lore is that he bought the patent for Peerless Screw Worm Killer from a chemist in Maryland.  I would like to know who the chemist was and how to find information on the patent transfer.  I have found the following on Daniel Fahrney who may be the Maryland chemist:  
 "Daniel Fahrney, began marketing a teething syrup in 1872.  By 1900 he was marketing a Blood Cleansing Panacea, Cathartic Tablets, Cough Syrup, Pain-Nocker, Peerless Liniment, Teething Syrup, and a Worm Syrup. The company was listed as Dr. D. Fahrney & Son in 1904.  The business was sold to the Victor Remedy Company of Hagerstown, Maryland around the turn of the century."


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't really help with your specific question about the chemist but I am from Texas and I have dug that bottle many times.  Of course without the label.  They may have contained some other product as well but it's interesting to see the labeled bottle.
 Jay


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 8, 2010)

Daniel Fahrney did sell an  INFALLIBLE WORM SYRUP see my website..
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/Frederick/fahrney.htm
 Daniel also made a Peerless Liniment, that may be why someone might have thought they were related.
 I think its very unlikely that Daniel Fahrney sold him any medicine patents.


----------



## dfgode (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I have more pictures you may be interested to see.


----------

